
UnDraw: Open-source illustrations for every project you can imagine and create - pixelN
https://undraw.co/
======
ignoramous
I have used undraw.co and the illustrations are plenty, neat, and customizable
to a degree. For something that's royalty-free, it is an incredible body of
work.

Here are some more related resources I've seen recommended by others:

Photoshop but for Illustrations (paid):
[https://www.drawkit.io/peach](https://www.drawkit.io/peach)

[https://icons8.com/ouch](https://icons8.com/ouch)

[https://www.humaaans.com/](https://www.humaaans.com/)

[https://www.manypixels.co/gallery/](https://www.manypixels.co/gallery/)

~~~
Vincenius
I can add following:

[https://illlustrations.co/](https://illlustrations.co/)

[https://isometric.online/](https://isometric.online/)

[https://www.glazestock.com/](https://www.glazestock.com/)

[https://lukaszadam.com/illustrations](https://lukaszadam.com/illustrations)

[https://woobro.design/](https://woobro.design/)

[https://fresh-folk.com/](https://fresh-folk.com/)

[https://www.opendoodles.com/](https://www.opendoodles.com/)

~~~
realvjy
Thank you for adding to the list. Really appreciated. Maker of
illlustrations.co :)

------
xeeeeeeeeeeenu
The license ([https://undraw.co/license](https://undraw.co/license)) of the
illustrations is definitely _not_ open-source:

>This license does not include the right to compile assets, vectors or images
from unDraw to replicate a similar or competing service, in any form or
distribute the assets in packs. This extends to automated and non-automated
ways to link, embed, scrape, search or download the assets included on the
website without our consent.

~~~
mc3
It's not free. But it is open source.

~~~
anges244
It is completely free.

~~~
mc3
Sorry, I mean free as in "Libre". Freedom to do what you want with the
software.

~~~
Eikon
That's really a stance of the FSF I dislike, redefining "Free" to something
that was ideologically pleasing to them but that means something absolutely
different for everyone else.

Creating tons of confusion and not helping their cause at all as free
proprietary software may benefit from the label when distributed to the masses
as they heard "free" software is good.

~~~
rambojazz
It's not a redefinition. "Free" carries at least 2 meanings in English.

~~~
Eikon
You are right.

Thinking about it, my previous point may be heavily biased by how “free
software” sounds and how the wording is used in my native language.

~~~
mc3
There is a good point in there. I caused confusion here. Most people would
thing "free software" means free as in $0, because it make more sense in the
context of software, which isn't a person. A free felon, by contrast would
imply person, so they have freedom. We are not giving away felons.

------
drusepth
This is awesome and inspiring. I'll probably use this in a future project.

A few questions:

1) How do you plan to monetize the service? Always important to ask of free
services so I don't get blindsighted later. :)

2) How often are new images added? Is there a process to go through to request
specific images/themes being added (perhaps for a fee)?

3) On the "For Designers" page I see that every image is a vector and scalable
-- do you plan on offering a few separate PNG downloads for things like small,
medium, large? Obviously people can resize things manually (or, at least, I
assume they can losslessly resize PNGs without photoshop), but it might be a
nice quality of life improvement too.

Sorry if these are answered in an FAQ or something in the footer -- with
infinite scroll I can't ever get down long enough to see what's actually in
it. :P

~~~
anges244
Hi, surprised to see unDraw posted here, as it's been two years since we
started it! I'm Aggelos and I handle the product side of unDraw for Katerina
who is the illustrator and creator of the project. So glad you like it and
I'll do my best to answer your questions.

1) There's no chance of getting blindsided as Katerina started this to share
work that was not used in client projects and keeps designing new ones daily
since the reception of it has been amazing. In the off chance she gets tired,
she'll just stop adding new ones, so no worries there!

2) She adds 2 daily for the past two years, but can't promise she'll keep up
the pace during the holidays! If you want to request a specific one, she's
pretty open to it on Twitter @ninalimpi. But don't share this! Haha...

3) Having the color change on the fly and offering PNG alongside SVG's, I
think it would be redundant to add more options.

Btw, the footer is available in the homepage and is included in the
/illustrations page for aesthetic reasons! Haha!

------
VvR-Ox
+1 to Katarina & Aggelos for creating and sharing this with us!

I often need graphics like these and my design skills don't match Katarina's
so I am really thankful you give us the right to use the work in commercial
projects as well.

Have a great time with your beloved one's and hopefully some awesome food :)

~~~
anges244
Thank you so much for this sweet message and I'll relay your wishes to
Katerina! She'll appreciate the food part!

------
artyomavanesov
UnDraw has become hugely popular within the design community. If you are able
to recognize the style then you will start seeing the illustrations all over
the internet. Thumbs up to the makers.

~~~
TeMPOraL
And very good. UnDraw is my personal favourite of these kinds of
illustrations, the shapes are just _right_. As opposed to Humaaans, which I
hate with passion and could write a whole philosophical essay on it (it seems
to be going for making body parts sized inversely proportional to their
importance to the brain, which I find uncanny).

------
solarkraft
I love the project, but dislike what a meaningless bullshit buzz term "open
source" is nowadays (or may always have been). Tesla's open source patents,
open source recipes, open source illustration ... What source is open here?
The vector data? Great, I can get the source, but what does this actually mean
for my use of it? Can I just use it in my projects?

I think the terms you are looking for are "royalty free" or "permissively
licensed".

~~~
anges244
It was the easier way to signal what exactly unDraw was back then when it was
launched and since SVG images are code, it was much cleaner than writing
CC(whatever) for users to understand. It remains that way but it will be much
clearer in the new version.

~~~
blondin
> It remains that way but it will be much clearer in the new version.

nope. open source isn't making anything clearer in this case. in fact using
that word made me wonder what exactly the license is for this... still not
exactly sure what it is.

~~~
tuukkah
It was easy to find and it looks appropriate to me:
[https://undraw.co/license](https://undraw.co/license)

------
eitland
Very nicely done!

There was something recently about human-like illustrations that was too
unrealistic.

I'd say these are realistic enough and general enough and as said above very
nicely done.

2 observations:

1\. "Pull request" really tell a story: it is not always effortless to pull in
a contribution.

2\. I was not able to figure out how to download vectors on mobile, just png.

------
cyberferret
I absolutely love what Katarina and her crew have done with this, and indeed I
have used them in a presentation deck I created, but unfortunately, I think
this model has resulted in this artwork becoming a bit of a cliche on SaaS
websites recently.

I routinely come across sites out there with these illustrations now, and it
is becoming a little same-y (check out @humansofflat on Twitter).

------
Thorentis
> Use cutting-edge tech to change colors for images that match your brand.

I'm not sure I'd call changing the colour parameter in an SVG "cutting edge
tech" but oh well.

Overall looks good, might check out the license more fully before using it
though.

~~~
system2
Well, svg is cutting edge compared to 90's bmp format.

------
elamje
I found this a while back and used it for my svg animations on
[https://lifeboxhq.com](https://lifeboxhq.com)!

Check it out for an example of the types of images you can grab.

------
dorkandstormy
It’s great and impressive that this was created and exists. As a professional
designer, however, I strongly recommend avoiding this illustration style as
it’s already considered passé and derivative. A popular twitter feed exists
just to mock it. Try hiring an illustrator from upwork or directly via
portfolios on behance or dribbble and make something unique. Many illustrators
charge next to nothing because they have to now thanks to the commoditization
of design via sites like this.

~~~
anges244
Could argue about categorising all illustrations as same because a Twitter
feed said so. As a designer, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't want your own work
to be dismissed like that, without much thought by anyone with an
HN/Twitter/Reddit account. But won't argue on that too.

What I think is really unfair to mention is that unDraw has contributed to the
commoditization of illustrations. On the contrary, there have been many many
projects available to illustrators just because the initial
design/proposal/prototype could be built with that and win over the clients.
Project designs that would otherwise use photographs but not illustrations.

Sites like Upwork, Freelancer, etc. existed long before unDraw and you could
find creative work there for truly humiliating prices. It's extremely
inaccurate to blame unDraw for that.

The fact is that unDraw helped bring attention to illustrators and
illustrations, which were called icons even a few years ago, by opening up a
discussion and many new projects.

~~~
DeadBabyOrgasm
Having done the Upwork, Freelancer, Fiverr, etc. thing a few times before, it
doesn't really work for me. I'm not a creative person when it comes to color
theory, fluidity of design, what's considered "trendy", or whatever. I just
want my crappy-looking open source project to look nicer, my blog post to not
be straight-up text or unrelated unsplash photos, or my homepage to have
purely Font Awesome icons.

I'm willing to throw a few bucks at that. For clip art (SVG) in a blog post,
I'll throw $10-$15 at that. Per post. But the art needs to speak to me or
otherwise just "click" with my yet-to-be-defined vision for the content. I
don't know what will click until I see it. I also don't want to waste either
party's time with my hemming and hawing, trying to put a feeling into words so
I can describe to the designer... how I think they should do their job. I'm
not the expert. I just fail at communicating. It's much easier on everyone if
I see it already done or otherwise 95% of the way there.

Sites like these help me a lot more with finding things that just "click." At
least a lot more than the alternatives of finding someone on Upwork, et al.

------
catalystic
A great resource for small teams trying to build a startup on a budget. I feel
this is a great resource to get a decent landing page up and running to peek
user interest in the service / product offering. Once they have decent
traction, then switching out of this makes sense to build a personalized looks
and feel to your website. This is where puling in design resources start
making sense.

------
ourmandave
Be weird if this took off like Bootstrap and people would start writing
articles about how every website looks UnDraw-ish.

~~~
mc3
Sites do look UnDraw-ish. I noticed a lot of sites using the flat-front-on-
people type illustrations.

~~~
userbinator
Microsoft started using a similar style a few years ago, although I don't know
if it started it and UnDraw came afterwards, or vice-versa. Now it's
everywhere. IMHO it looks very bland and boring.

------
amelius
Nice work!

One point of criticism is that these images don't work at all sizes (or
resolutions).

For example, the image for "login" wouldn't fit in a small bar typically at
the top of a website. Or as another example, you wouldn't be able to use these
images as emoticons in a chat program. They are simply too big and detailed
for that.

~~~
brabel
The images are SVG, i.e. vectors that can be re-sized at will and displayed in
any resolution. You can even change all the colors. See
[https://xd.undraw.co/](https://xd.undraw.co/)

If you mean some images have too many details to be displayed as small icons,
well, these are not really designed to be used as icons... if you need icons,
try the nounproject as others suggested:
[https://thenounproject.com/](https://thenounproject.com/)

------
flamey
I imagined a project about towed car, and the didnt have an illustration for
that :)

~~~
anges244
Check again the next few days! :-P

------
masukomi
except for the most simplistic of web page "illustrations" that are nothing
new, there are _no_ illustrations on this web site of illustrations.

WTF?

------
Havoc
Looks pretty cool

------
pesterazor
Amazing! Thank you for sharing!

------
aehtyb
@humansofflat oops wrong site

------
chris_engel
Bold words in the headline. I searched for "fabric": no results. then
"textile": no results. "sewing": nothing.

Try again :P

~~~
cerberusss
Search for the following, perhaps they're to your liking: people jewelry
fashion modern woman shopping

